# September DSOL - Dark arts



## igm45

I'm going on holiday next week so this is a bit early.

I have been sent the details of this soon to be released coffee.

It sounds VERY special, I am exceptionally excited about this bean.

It will be released part way through September so no cheating by looking at their website.

To secure wholesale prices I need an order of over 10 kg. So 20 500g spots.

Price is £16 for 500g delivered or £25.5 for a kilo delivered.

I will be putting the order in on Sunday as I'm on holiday after that.

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2.

500g:

1.

2.


----------



## Rakesh

500g:

1.Rakesh

2.


----------



## ATZ

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ


----------



## igm45

I need to be careful not to give the game away but I want to make sure the right audience get to try this.

The tasting notes on these are not your typical in your face DSOL beans.

In fact the tasting notes are very unique and lean towards medium roast.

They sound very special, the roaster is very highly regarded and you won't get their beans cheaper elsewhere. Get your name down.

Go aaaaan go aaaaan go aaaaan..


----------



## Hibbsy

@igm45 Do you know roughly when these would be delivered ?


----------



## MildredM

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. MildredM


----------



## Phobic

Sounds interesting!

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2.

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. MildredM

4. Phobic


----------



## MildredM

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2.

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM


----------



## RvB

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3.

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5.


----------



## igm45

Hibbsy said:


> @igm45 Do you know roughly when these would be delivered ?


It depends,

If demand is high and reaches 10kg in the next couple of days and payment is quick then it'll be Monday/Tuesday next week.

If its not all ordered/paid by this weekend then I will have to do it upon my return on 5th September and it'll be sent a couple of days after


----------



## Hibbsy

Thanks, just trying to work out dates as on holiday soon...


----------



## igm45

@kennyboy993 one for you?


----------



## johnealey

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3.

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6.


----------



## kennyboy993

igm45 said:


> @kennyboy993 one for you?


I thought the same earlier when I saw this mate - but I've still got too many beans in and we're off on family hols tomorrow :-(


----------



## johnealey

@ronsil might be interested (the DRC one we had on a DSOL from Dark Arts a while back was rather outstanding)

John


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> @ronsil might be interested (the DRC one we had on a DSOL from Dark Arts a while back was rather outstanding)
> 
> John


I've still got some in the freezer/deep freeze, dunno if they'll be any good though..


----------



## Rhys

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3.

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys


----------



## ronsil

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

Thanks for the nudge John.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Is this the Decaf offering?


----------



## igm45

caffeinejunkie said:


> Is this the Decaf offering?


No September Decaf I'm afraid. DSOL(ish) instead.


----------



## joey24dirt

RvB said:


> 1 kg:
> 
> 1. Igm45
> 
> 2. RvB
> 
> 3. Joey24dirt
> 
> 500g:
> 
> 1. Rakesh
> 
> 2. ATZ
> 
> 3. Phobic
> 
> 4. MildredM
> 
> 5.


Sounds good my man I'll give it a whirl


----------



## igm45

500g or 1kg? @joey24dirt


----------



## igm45

Cancel that didn't read the thread properly, sorry


----------



## joey24dirt

igm45 said:


> 500g or 1kg? @joey24dirt


Haha sorry. I'd put my name on the 1kg list so yup 1kg please. Do you just let us know where/when to send money. I'm a newb to this


----------



## ronsil

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

Have just corrected the list....

Take care to copy & paste the latest list when adding your name.


----------



## jlarkin

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. jlarkin


----------



## caffeinejunkie

igm45 said:


> No September Decaf I'm afraid. DSOL(ish) instead.


Thats great news, I was only recently enquiring about a DSOL


----------



## caffeinejunkie

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. jlarkin

8. Caffeinejunkie


----------



## Hibbsy

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. jlarkin

8. Caffeinejunkie


----------



## igm45

Thanks for all the interest so far, one more kilo and were good to go.

Not sure if I've mentioned I'm rather excited about this bean, don't miss out.

Get. Your. Name. Down

️️️️️️


----------



## joey24dirt

Something you would be into @JimBean1 ?


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Haha sorry. I'd put my name on the 1kg list so yup 1kg please. Do you just let us know where/when to send money. I'm a newb to this


Yes I will pm you with instructions once we're ready to proceed.


----------



## JimBean1

Thanks @joey24dirt

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. jlarkin

8. Caffeinejunkie

9. JimBean1


----------



## igm45

One more spot guys


----------



## jlarkin

Darn it - I've been meaning to get a vacuum sealer anyway! @igm45 - go go go 

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

6. jlarkin

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. Caffeinejunkie

8. JimBean1


----------



## igm45

Thank you @jlarkin just a quick evening bump. Pms will be sent tomorrow morning.


----------



## slamm

I've had these guys on my radar for some time but their normal £7.70 delivery must put a lot of people off, so this is a bit of a no-brainer really for anyone who wants to give them a try, great job @igm45!

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

6. jlarkin

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. Caffeinejunkie

8. JimBean1

9. slamm


----------



## igm45

Top form. Tonight is your last chance for anyone yet to see this


----------



## igm45

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

6. jlarkin

7. Obnic

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. Caffeinejunkie

8. JimBean1

9. slamm

10. Stanic


----------



## dan1502

I'll take 500g please if I'm not too late.


----------



## igm45

1 kg:

1. Igm45

2. RvB

3. ronsil

4. Joey24dirt

5. Hibbsy

6. jlarkin

7. Obnic

500g:

1. Rakesh

2. ATZ

3. Phobic

4. MildredM

5. Johnealey

6. Rhys

7. Caffeinejunkie

8. JimBean1

9. slamm

10. Stanic

11. Dan1502


----------



## igm45

Pms have gone out this am. If you don't have one let me know


----------



## igm45

Payment must be paid by tomorrow night so that I can sort before I go on holiday


----------



## joey24dirt

All paid up thank you


----------



## ATZ

Paid! Excited to try this one!


----------



## Hibbsy

Paid this morning. Looking forward to this, thanks for sorting again.

Hope you a have a good holiday.


----------



## MildredM

Paid and address sent









Thanks again! Happy hols - don't forget to send us a postcard!


----------



## Rakesh

All paid and address sent, look forward to getting it.

Hope you have a nice holiday.


----------



## Phobic

all paid, thanks for sorting


----------



## jlarkin

just so you don't think I'm the odd one out - I've also paid this morning :-D


----------



## slamm

All done, have a good holiday!


----------



## igm45

Thank you to all those who have paid already.

Quick update, they will be roasting Tuesday and Wednesday next week so you can expect the packages by the end of next week.


----------



## Stanic

thanks!


----------



## joey24dirt

Awesome news I can't wait


----------



## johnealey

Just paid and sent Pm with address details.

Thanks for arranging

John


----------



## igm45

Just waiting on one more and I'm good to go


----------



## igm45

All monies received, all admin has been completed.

Thank you for the quick turn around I am aware it was all a bit sudden this month.


----------



## igm45

I'm away on holiday so don't know if mine has been delivered yet. Anyone else received theirs?


----------



## JimBean1

igm45 said:


> I'm away on holiday so don't know if mine has been delivered yet. Anyone else received theirs?


Nope not yet.


----------



## joey24dirt

Nope nothing my end either.


----------



## Rakesh

Nothing here as of today.


----------



## Rhys

Me neither.. Wouldn't be surprised if they come on Monday.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Nothing received as of yet, on a separate note with Dark Roasts (new to these, usually a LSOL) what would the recommendation be on resting these beans?


----------



## igm45

caffeinejunkie said:


> Nothing received as of yet, on a separate note with Dark Roasts (new to these, usually a LSOL) what would the recommendation be on resting these beans?


I may be corrected but I think it will be the same 7 - 10 days


----------



## igm45

Update from roaster:

It has all been despatched so I would imagine tomorrow latest - keep me posted!


----------



## Rhys

igm45 said:


> Update from roaster:
> 
> It has all been despatched so I would imagine tomorrow latest - keep me posted!


I know when the will have arrived, as I will get a text message from my other half saying "..What, more coffee!!!"


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


> I know when the will have arrived, as I will get a text message from my other half saying "..What, more coffee!!!"


I think I'll have to freeze some. Will they be ok in a sealable sandwich bag until I get a proper vacuum sealer?


----------



## jlarkin

joey24dirt said:


> I think I'll have to freeze some. Will they be ok in a sealable sandwich bag until I get a proper vacuum sealer?


Search it out. Before vacuum sealer became de rigeur people have sealed the valves over with tape and put inside sandwich bags or similar. I think it's likely to be ok.


----------



## joey24dirt

jlarkin said:


> Search it out. Before vacuum sealer became de rigeur people have sealed the valves over with tape and put inside sandwich bags or similar. I think it's likely to be ok.


It wouldn't be for long anyway. Thanks mate


----------



## MildredM

Whooooooo! It's here


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Whooooooo! It's here


Wow impressive packaging! Hopefully mine has arrived too!


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Wow impressive packaging! Hopefully mine has arrived too!


Mine too.

I've got 2.5 kilos coming to me!!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Wow impressive packaging! Hopefully mine has arrived too!


'Hmmm', said Ian, examining the boxes, 'what's this? It looks slightly satanic'!!


----------



## igm45

Now that we have started receiving them I'd like to say that dark arts have been fantastic throughout.

It's wonderful working with such helpful roasters, for customer service I wouldn't hasten to recommend any one of the three I've done this scheme with


----------



## MildredM

A great big Thank You, Dark Arts, from me too - and to you, @igm45, thanks for organising this opportunity.


----------



## Craft House Coffee

love the label!


----------



## Rakesh

Unfortunately missed the delivery today, will have to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Looks brilliant, I'm hoping mine will be there upon my return from work!!


----------



## ronsil

Assuming its Royal Mail I have no more deliveries today.

Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jlarkin

igm45 said:


> for customer service I wouldn't hasten to recommend any one of the three I've done this scheme with


I take it you mean, hesitate?


----------



## igm45

jlarkin said:


> I take it you mean, hesitate?


That would work better, yes.


----------



## 4085

I wish I had not missed this now! I hummed a bit as I have been on decaf so long......never mind, enjoy it!


----------



## joey24dirt

Just got home....... nothing  unless the postie dropped it at my folks house up the lane.


----------



## Rhys

Well, I got a text from my other half..









Just made a Moka-Pot, beautiful!! Beans smell lovely as well - reminds me of Foundry's LSOL and maybe a Rocko Mountain, but then again I always put a bit of sugar in my coffee. I'd did tip the whole 6 cup Moka into a mug though..

This'll be my breakfast drink tomorrow morning at 6am


----------



## JimBean1

Got mine, not opened yet though. I'm sure this is a dumb question bit what the heck does LSOL/DSOL stand for?


----------



## igm45

LSOL is lighter side of life

DSOL is darker side of life.

It's a short hand way of explaining the roast profile


----------



## MildredM

Lighter/Darker Side Of Life! Took me a couple of months when I first joined to understand the lingo!!!


----------



## JimBean1

igm45 said:


> LSOL is lighter side of life
> 
> DSOL is darker side of life.
> 
> It's a short hand way of explaining the roast profile


Excellent thanks for that


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> I wish I had not missed this now! I hummed a bit as I have been on decaf so long......never mind, enjoy it!


Hmmm . . . I'm nothing if not generous, you can have a scoop of mine, if you would like them.


----------



## JimBean1

What's the best way to brew these, are they equally at home with espresso & milk and moka pot would you suggest? I will hopefully get to try them in the morning.


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> Hmmm . . . I'm nothing if not generous, you can have a scoop of mine, if you would like them.


Thats a mighty fine offer M, but I will pass as I believe the beans will be available from Dark Arts very soon, but once again, thanks for the kind offer


----------



## joey24dirt

Devastated mine didn't come haha


----------



## Rhys

I want to make another Moka, but I need my sleep later


----------



## igm45

JimBean1 said:


> What's the best way to brew these, are they equally at home with espresso & milk and moka pot would you suggest? I will hopefully get to try them in the morning.


By the sounds of it moka is tried and tested. Mine will be espresso..


----------



## JimBean1

igm45 said:


> By the sounds of it moka is tried and tested. Mine will be espresso..


I might brew both simultaneously tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Rhys

I've not had my new Moka Pot long, although I did have a normal Bialetti but since we changed to an induction hob it got given away.

For these beans, I decided to put an AeroPress filter in the bottom of the basket, and one on top of the grinds. Made the grind slightly courser (not by much though) and used 15g for a 6 cup. It worked quite well.

Just been looking at their website, and the vid cracked me up, especially the last bit..


----------



## igm45

Rhys said:


> I've not had my new Moka Pot long, although I did have a normal Bialetti but since we changed to an induction hob it got given away.
> 
> For these beans, I decided to put an AeroPress filter in the bottom of the basket, and one on top of the grinds. Made the grind slightly courser (not by much though) and used 15g for a 6 cup. It worked quite well.
> 
> Just been looking at their website, and the vid cracked me up, especially the last bit..


You better not be cheating by looking at new beans!!


----------



## ATZ

Hoping mine arrives tomorrow *rubs hands*


----------



## Rhys

igm45 said:


> You better not be cheating by looking at new beans!!


Really? New beans? No, I was intrigued by the occult side of Dark Arts, as I've always had an interest in that sort of thing.. But since you've now mentioned it, you've piqued my curiosity


----------



## igm45

Rhys said:


> Really? New beans? No, I was intrigued by the occult side of Dark Arts, as I've always had an interest in that sort of thing.. But since you've now mentioned it, you've piqued my curiosity


It's fine...

You'll only be cheating yourself.

I'm not angry that your considering doing that, just disappointed.

I expected more and thought better of you..


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Arrived today and smell great..... Going to give them a few more days then it's espresso time


----------



## Rhys

igm45 said:


> It's fine...
> 
> You'll only be cheating yourself.
> 
> I'm not angry that your considering doing that, just disappointed.
> 
> I expected more and thought better of you..


For the sake of clarity, I have no interest in searching to find out what they are. I'm enjoying them more not knowing, keeps you guessing..

On another note, I love the packaging. I've got friends accross the pond who follow many different paths, and I think they'll be ordering from Dark Arts as a direct result of these.


----------



## igm45

Rhys said:


> For the sake of clarity, I have no interest in searching to find out what they are. I'm enjoying them more not knowing, keeps you guessing..
> 
> On another note, I love the packaging. I've got friends accross the pond who follow many different paths, and I think they'll be ordering from Dark Arts as a direct result of these.


We know that, I was only messing around with some of the sayings that my dad used to use on me when I was growing up.

Really pleased that the beans are going down so well.


----------



## ATZ

It's here! VERY excited to try it later. What am I looking for taste wise?


----------



## jlarkin

ATZ said:


> It's here! VERY excited to try it later. What am I looking for taste wise?


not to be too simplistic but; you're just looking for what it tastes like to you?


----------



## MildredM

I've started . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I've started . . .


Oh that looks good. Hopefully my batch is sat waiting for me at home


----------



## ronsil

All Royal Mail deliveries have been today and still no Beans.

I am wondering if 'Dark Arts' dispatched in more than one lot.


----------



## igm45

ronsil said:


> All Royal Mail deliveries have been today and still no Beans.
> 
> I am wondering if 'Dark Arts' dispatched in more than one lot.


Possible,

I am yet to receive mine either.


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm yet to hear from the wife so I'm not sure if mine have come. Should taste better though when they arrive as we have had to wait longer. Lucky really


----------



## Rakesh

Arrived today, excited to try and love the packaging


----------



## Rakesh

Oops double post...


----------



## joey24dirt

Disappointing news from me again


----------



## Rakesh

First espresso tasted excellent, not dialled in at all from the pacamara and still got such a sweet (albeit underext. cup). Will try it with proper dialling in in the morning.


----------



## JimBean1

Brewed it by moka pot this morning, not dialed in so was too fine and way under extracted but nice and thick, bit like chomping into a bag of hazelnuts!


----------



## johnealey

Mine have arrived today and resting ready for the weekend.

John


----------



## Rhys

Had a Moka this morning using 20g into a 6 cup pot. Very nice.


----------



## slamm

Had a lovely long flat white/white americano (or something.. whatever you would call 16/34g spro, 100g water, 100g foamed milk), cuts though the milk beautifully thanks to it's slightly darker roast level compared to the lighter roasts I'm more used to with brew. Still finding my way with espresso and the Pavoni but really did enjoy this one.


----------



## JimBean1

Brewed up as espresso with milk in a 5oz cup. Very lovely deep nutty flavour but think it can definitely benefit from a couple more days rest just to settle, the extraction was a bit wild, as you can see from the splashes!


----------



## Rakesh

In a double espresso I'm getting more raisin, date, blueberry notes with subtler milk chocolate notes and a hazelnut finish. Anyone else finding this to be a bit on the fruitier side for a dsol


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> In a double espresso I'm getting more raisin, date, blueberry notes with subtler milk chocolate notes and a hazelnut finish. Anyone else finding this to be a bit on the fruitier side for a dsol


Yet to get mine but as per my 3rd post:

The tasting notes on these are not your typical in your face DSOL beans.

In fact the tasting notes are very unique and lean towards medium roast.

So I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ATZ

Rakesh said:


> In a double espresso I'm getting more raisin, date, blueberry notes with subtler milk chocolate notes and a hazelnut finish. Anyone else finding this to be a bit on the fruitier side for a dsol


I'd echo this, definitely on the fruitier side for a dark roast and an espresso in my limited experience.

However, as a flat white it is excellent, cuts through really nicely.


----------



## ronsil

Beans arrived early this morning. Thank you

Initial reaction to first espresso - probably too much fruit for me.

Very smooth & drinkable but more medium than DSOL.

Much better through the EK than the Oracle grinder.


----------



## JimBean1

ronsil said:


> Beans arrived early this morning. Thank you
> 
> Initial reaction to first espresso - probably too much fruit for me.
> 
> Very smooth & drinkable but more medium than DSOL.
> 
> Much better through the EK than the Oracle grinder.


I totally agree.


----------



## igm45

My bundle has arrived..

@Stanic it'll be on its way tomorrow.


----------



## Rakesh

Better extraction today, heaps of sweetness, purple wine gums and blackberry notes, subtle hazelnut in there too. Definitely my type of bean, thick and creamy mouth feel and buttery smoothness. A soft grapefruit acidity, may need longer to rest.


----------



## MildredM

Your description is great, Rakesh! On our 4th shots now and getting some real scrummy red fruits. I like it a lot.

To think it has followed that fabulous Foundry LSOL it really was up against it, in my view, but it's up there with the best


----------



## joey24dirt

I would love to join in the discussion.... however I'm still waiting for mine. Hope they haven't got lost. Anyone else still waiting on them to arrive?

Edit: it's all lies..... it was at my parents house waiting for me


----------



## igm45

ronsil said:


> Beans arrived early this morning. Thank you
> 
> Initial reaction to first espresso - probably too much fruit for me.
> 
> Very smooth & drinkable but more medium than DSOL.
> 
> Much better through the EK than the Oracle grinder.


I've had 3 spro's from this so far. Extraction a little spurious so going naked tomorrow.

Obviously I know the tasting notes so I need to be careful. I would expect some fruit but equally some characteristics associated with DSOL. I may be up dosing tomorrow to chase those 'DSOL' features.

I apologise to those that are finding it too fruity, I did try to make it clear the notes leant towards medium early in the thread.


----------



## Rakesh

After a good few shots im getting milk chocolate, blackberry and loads of sweetness. Hazelnut finish with a very creamy mouthfeel and a gentle acidity akin to grapefruits. Looking forward to see how the flavours develop as the bean ages.


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> After a good few shots im getting milk chocolate, blackberry and loads of sweetness. Hazelnut finish with a very creamy mouthfeel and a gentle acidity akin to grapefruits. Looking forward to see how the flavours develop as the bean ages.


What ratio you at? In what time?


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> What ratio you at? In what time?


1:2 in 24s, milking that sweetness with a bit of an under extraction.


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> 1:2 in 24s, milking that sweetness with a bit of an under extraction.


Yes my best has been that time too, as I say extraction time differed significantly between 2 shots. Going naked to see whether it's me or the beans need resting a bit longer.


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Yes my best has been that time too, as I say extraction time differed significantly between 2 shots. Going naked to see whether it's me or the beans need resting a bit longer.


They seem to be volatile beans! I agree I'm getting a messy extraction, they're a bit of a gusher. My times have been +-2s.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> I've had 3 spro's from this so far. Extraction a little spurious so going naked tomorrow.
> 
> Obviously I know the tasting notes so I need to be careful. I would expect some fruit but equally some characteristics associated with DSOL. I may be up dosing tomorrow to chase those 'DSOL' features.
> 
> I apologise to those that are finding it too fruity, I did try to make it clear the notes leant towards medium early in the thread.


Don't apologise! It's certainly not crazy fruity by any means, and what there is (like a sticky jamminess) is balanced with something akin to dark chocolate. (I need to go on a coffee tasting/description course, I really do. I get so frustrated when I can taste the taste but can't describe it).


----------



## joey24dirt

I've just had my first shot. Totally different to anything I'm used to so I have no idea where to go with it. Going to run it a bit shorter though with 18g in the basket and see how I feel.


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> (I need to go on a coffee tasting/description course, I really do. I get so frustrated when I can taste the taste but can't describe it).


The bane of my existence, i'd be so much better at flavour picking if I could just describe that taste that I know it is but can't identify!! Sometimes I just let a big sip just sit in my mouth for a minute or so and wait till it comes to me.


----------



## ronsil

No apologies needed.

It's very nice bean that is producing an excellent quality espresso.

That some people myself included don't like fruit in their coffee is very much a matter of preference.

If this is the majority preferred roast level & profile then stay with similar but perhaps don't call it DSOL which is a name that came to be associated with a much darker , non fruity drink.

I would buy this again & offer it to family & visitors who maybe would prefer it to my usual heavy stuff.


----------



## joey24dirt

Managed to have a bit of a play around this morning. 18g in 30g out but possibly ran it too long (35 seconds)

I'm useless at identifying flavours although it's definitely more fruity than I'm used to. Going to give it a few more before I decide if it's for me or not. We have some family over this afternoon so it will be nice to hear their thoughts also.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Managed to have a bit of a play around this morning. 18g in 30g out but possibly ran it too long (35 seconds)
> 
> I'm useless at identifying flavours although it's definitely more fruity than I'm used to. Going to give it a few more before I decide if it's for me or not. We have some family over this afternoon so it will be nice to hear their thoughts also.


 @joey24dirt Same ratios that I use, about 1:1.5 - I do like the DSOL bean but it is definitely lighter than my usual beans and much fruitier but makes a nice change although I did brew up my trusty Honduras Santa Rosa this morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt Same ratios that I use, about 1:1.5 - I do like the DSOL bean but it is definitely lighter than my usual beans and much fruitier but makes a nice change although I did brew up my trusty Honduras Santa Rosa this morning.


Does it run through your basket evenly? I have blank spots for ages when pulling a shot. I think my distribution isn't quite right


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Does it run through your basket evenly? I have blank spots for ages when pulling a shot. I think my distribution isn't quite right


It's not too bad, bit splattered...


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> It's not too bad, bit splattered...


Yeah it looks good. As an espresso yes I'm on board, I think when I added milk it was too much sweetness. This was probably due to me using the larger cups so I'll give it a go as a flat white and go from there. Definitely don't want to give up on it too soon especially as so many of you are really into it.


----------



## Elcee

Just curious, has anyone brewed this using drip or immersion methods?


----------



## igm45

Elcee said:


> Just curious, has anyone brewed this using drip or immersion methods?


Nope,

Love spro's and very fearful of falling down another coffee rabbit hole with alternative brewing methods.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Nope,
> 
> Love spro's and very fearful of falling down another coffee rabbit hole with alternative brewing methods.


Ditto!!


----------



## igm45

ronsil said:


> No apologies needed.
> 
> It's very nice bean that is producing an excellent quality espresso.
> 
> That some people myself included don't like fruit in their coffee is very much a matter of preference.
> 
> If this is the majority preferred roast level & profile then stay with similar but perhaps don't call it DSOL which is a name that came to be associated with a much darker , non fruity drink.
> 
> I would buy this again & offer it to family & visitors who maybe would prefer it to my usual heavy stuff.


I definitely take your point,

The reason I listed it as a DSOL was twofold; the first being an expectation of such from the roaster, the second being that the notes suggest medium roast flavour followed by DSOL characteristics.

I agree that the latter seem to be a little tricky to get, I plan on grinding finer up dosing and lowering the yield to see if I can get those flavours.


----------



## ronsil

If it helps anyone.

I am also putting this through the Oracle built-in grinder & dosing at 22.5 grams which is my usual dose for this machine.

However the best result comes out of the EK using a 18 gram dose in/ 38 gms out for 39 secs including 10 secs pre infusion.


----------



## igm45

Just to be clear,

I'm finding this bean delicious and up there with my favourites this year. Maybe even my favourite, I have tried several different ratio's and each one has been delicious in it's own right so much so I'm struggling to decide which I like the most (joy of HG-One I being able to chop and change at a moments notice).


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Just to be clear,
> 
> I'm finding this bean delicious and up there with my favourites this year. Maybe even my favourite, I have tried several different ratio's and each one has been delicious in it's own right so much so I'm struggling to decide which I like the most (joy of HG-One I being able to chop and change at a moments notice).


I agree, this bean is right up my alley. At the longer ext's i'm getting a really big blackberry and hazelnut combo with a hint of coconuttyness and milk chocolate. In the shorter ext's im getting such a sweet syrupy cup with notes akin to a berry blast and chocolate. Not enjoyed it in milk to be honest, don't find the berries to compliment the milk too well, but that's not a big deal as i pretty much drink straight espresso 90% of the time.

Definitely one of my favorite beans, and a cracking coffee to be my first DSOL.


----------



## Rakesh

Elcee said:


> Just curious, has anyone brewed this using drip or immersion methods?


I'm drinking an aeropress right now. Brewed it with my usual recipe, 17g on a 1+7 on my feldgrind, 50 min steep.

This is a very good coffee for brewed, an acidity similar to yellow melon, light coconutty and chamomile notes. Very different to the espresso cup in my opinion.


----------



## Elcee

Rakesh said:


> I'm drinking an aeropress right now. Brewed it with my usual recipe, 17g on a 1+7 on my feldgrind, 50 min steep.
> 
> This is a very good coffee for brewed, an acidity similar to yellow melon, light coconutty and chamomile notes. Very different to the espresso cup in my opinion.


Sounds awesome. I wasn't sure how a DSOL would be in brewed so I didn't put in for this but now I wish I had! It sounds lovely.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> I agree, this bean is right up my alley. At the longer ext's i'm getting a really big blackberry and hazelnut combo with a hint of coconuttyness and milk chocolate. In the shorter ext's im getting such a sweet syrupy cup with notes akin to a berry blast and chocolate. Not enjoyed it in milk to be honest, don't find the berries to compliment the milk too well, but that's not a big deal as i pretty much drink straight espresso 90% of the time.
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite beans, and a cracking coffee to be my first DSOL.


 @Rakesh you've said exactly what my brain was thinking over the shorter extractions. It's a shame my brain doesn't compute that into words for me to post on here. But yes too much berry for milk is my view also. I WILL get the hang of describing what I can taste lol.


----------



## jlarkin

Elcee said:


> Just curious, has anyone brewed this using drip or immersion methods?


I will do next week, away for a few days.


igm45 said:


> Nope,
> 
> Love spro's and very fearful of falling down another coffee rabbit hole with alternative brewing methods.


French press, check out MWJBs site or James Hoffman method: jobs a good un. I love me some brewed coffee


MildredM said:


> Ditto!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Ok I may have been won over.....

Ground finer 18g in 1:2 ratio over 36 seconds I think it was. Made as a flat white.... yummy!

I even picked up a fruity flavour similar to raspberries/brambles! I wonder if the milk in certain ratios helps with note detection. Either that or I still have bramble juice in my stache from the other day 

Either way my early reservations are starting to fade. I blame the fact I'm still a newbie and nothing to do with the beans.


----------



## igm45

Is anyone still waiting for theirs?


----------



## ATZ

@igm45 just wanted to say that this is superb, has grown on me since first sampling! Can we get more? Lol


----------



## joey24dirt

ATZ said:


> @igm45 just wanted to say that this is superb, has grown on me since first sampling! Can we get more? Lol


Have you used all yours up?


----------



## joey24dirt

I have altered again. Now at 19g > 36g in 35-37 seconds. Totally different again.


----------



## ATZ

joey24dirt said:


> Have you used all yours up?


Haha, not quite but one or two cups per day have been consumed!


----------



## joey24dirt

ATZ said:


> Haha, not quite but one or two cups per day have been consumed!


I'm still trying to find my feet with it. It seems best at 19g in though for me. No doubt I'll change again in a couple of days ha


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> I have altered again. Now at 19g > 36g in 35-37 seconds. Totally different again.


This is exactly where I have settled.


----------



## MildredM

15g basket here. 15g x 10pi x 35s x 33g and it's gorgeous! I can even slurp some of this off a teaspoon as espresso and even my taste (or lack of) can appreciate how good it is!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Finding 15.6g x 10pi x 32s = 40g is giving me the best results so far....


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry if off topic but where has the 10pi thing come from, I don't recall seeing much reference to this before? / What actually does it mean?


----------



## jlarkin

Elcee said:


> Just curious, has anyone brewed this using drip or immersion methods?


 @Elcee, I've now used this a couple of times through the Behmor Drip Brewer. I think it works really well like that. I kind of get a bit more of a "coffee" vibe which is what I associate with that slightly darker roast, but still plenty of fruit on the nose and in the taste. So it's a nice mixture - IMO.


----------



## johnealey

I think 10pi refers to 10 second pre infusion with the handle in the down position on a Londinium ( and on a Vesuvius, programmed) then time remainder from release i.e. 10s pi plus 35s main pour to equal 45s all in (helps to take out the pre infusion from the main pour thus easier to replicate and one less variable)

hope of help

John


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> Sorry if off topic but where has the 10pi thing come from, I don't recall seeing much reference to this before? / What actually does it mean?


It took me a while to get it too! I didn't used to mention anything about pre infusion until I was asked how long I was 'pi-ing' so now I mention it!!


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> l I was asked how long I was 'pi-ing' so now I mention it!!


I would have assumed this was an altogether different niches (not the grinder) question!!


----------



## Rhys

jlarkin said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..until I was asked how long I was 'pi-ing' so now I mention it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have assumed this was an altogether different niches (not the grinder) question!!
Click to expand...

For me it depends on how much coffee I've been drinking


----------



## Rakesh

Tons of chocolate coming out in my first v60 brew, admittedly it was a bad v60 with a super long extraction time but still tasted good enough to drink!


----------



## igm45

@Stanic has jumped straight in with African.

Come on the rest of you, no excuses you've had ages to guess...


----------



## Rakesh

Definitely agree with african, I think it's a Burundi but still can't put my finger on it.


----------



## slamm

I'm going with Ethiopian.. they look like heirloom beans to me.. probably completely wrong of course!


----------



## joey24dirt

I have no idea lol. Im still all new to this. Interested to find out though


----------



## johnealey

DR Congo?

Have had these as a aeropress first part of the week 15g into 225g water (Manchester hotel tap so a bit soft) lots of fruit, reminded me of a slightly lighter version of the last DSOL we had from Dark arts hence the guess above.

Have tended to find for espresso that a finer grind / longer pour (in the 40-50s range) has produced some intense flavours, definite chocolate um bongo as moved from 17.5g>30g to 18.5g>35g each with a 6 second pre infusion included in above times. As flatties bit of strawberry kick with a Natural back taste so would be surprised if theses are a washed bean.

Making a pleasant change and are seeming to improve with age, will be starting 2nd bag tomorrow ( Sarah not so keen so getting to drink this myself)

Thanks again for organising and to Dark Arts for the bean.

John


----------



## Rhys

I was thinking of DR Congo as well... Only because I have a bag of that pulled out of the freezer as well...


----------



## Stanic

I just had a 20g in 30g out latte in a 300 ml mug, the taste is nicely punching through the milk, very enjoyable (no pic as I managed to make really big bubbles today lol)


----------



## 9719

Stanic said:


> I just had a 20g in 30g out latte in a 300 ml mug, the taste is nicely punching through the milk, very enjoyable (no pic as I managed to make really big bubbles today lol)


Start at 5 mins 10 secs


----------



## jlarkin

slamm said:


> I'm going with Ethiopian.. they look like heirloom beans to me.. probably completely wrong of course!


I don't know if they look like heirloom beans (as I'm not sure what they look like!) but I thought Ethiopian Natural


----------



## ATZ

@igm45 are you going to let us know!?! Lol


----------



## igm45

ATZ said:


> @igm45 are you going to let us know!?! Lol


I will be yes, it's only the middle of the month...

One member is yet to receive theirs, I don't want to ruin their fun


----------



## Hibbsy

Received mine today, due to holiday ! Thanks for sorting.


----------



## Rhys

..I've just ordered some dacaf and espresso of them


----------



## Phobic

I've only just got back from hols and picked mine up, hopefully will crack them tomorrow


----------



## Rakesh

After dialing in my pour over grind and bettering my pour over method i'm really enjoying this bean and am now thinking it may be an Ethiopian.


----------



## ATZ

Rakesh said:


> After dialing in my pour over grind and bettering my pour over method i'm really enjoying this bean and am now thinking it may be an Ethiopian.


Someone's been on the website


----------



## Rakesh

ATZ said:


> Someone's been on the website


I'm no cheater!  not knowing the origin is the majority of the fun!


----------



## joey24dirt

ATZ said:


> Someone's been on the website


I went on the website and still didn't have a clue haha


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> I went on the website and still didn't have a clue haha


----------



## joey24dirt

igm45 said:


>


To be fair it was only two days ago and thats because I'd heard there were some discounts to be had. It was pretty much all sold out!


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> To be fair it was only two days ago and thats because I'd heard there were some discounts to be had. It was pretty much all sold out!


It's absolutely fine, I'm just joshing with you.


----------



## nekromantik

Which of thier beans is best for lattes?

Prefer choc/nuts and no or little acidity.


----------



## dan1502

I started mine this morning. Very boozy and black cherry like (cherry brandy?) with floral notes. Presmuably a natural. Early days though.


----------



## Obnic

I like this. Must be a natural. Reminds me of the smell of quality street. Milk chocolate, boozey cherry violet? fondant. Very sweet even on a fast pour.


----------



## igm45

Origin guesses please....


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> Origin guesses please....


I'm going to say Central American (sweet chocolate and fruit), natural process (winey boozey), not heavy mouthfeel but that may be because it's four weeks old so I'm going for caturra but might be Bourbon (so very sweet).


----------



## joey24dirt

I have no idea to be honest although I did get quite a fruity taste from them. I need to swat up on my origins lol. Interested to see where they are from


----------



## Obnic

Id definitely buy again. This is right up my street. Im letting the drink cool quite a lot though to get the sweet.


----------



## Obnic

Rakesh said:


> After dialing in my pour over grind and bettering my pour over method i'm really enjoying this bean and am now thinking it may be an Ethiopian.


Mmmm. I did wonder but fruit for me is more stone fruit than berry (straw- or blue-). I did have a natural ethiopian from CoffeeCompass once that was like this. You could be right - dang nugget!


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Origin guesses please....


I think it's a natural Ethiopian, nearly at the end of this bag and is definitely my type of bean.


----------



## Rhys

Not sure on origin but I'd say it was a natural, as when I dose for my Moka, if I use too much it's a bit overpowering.. At a complete guess for origin, maybe Peru?


----------



## igm45

You lot are too good at this game, it is indeed a natural. Tasting notes of boozy cherry, marshmallow texture and caramel sweetness.

Full details here:

http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/spahn-ranch-colombia-250g-tndgr

Points go to @Obnic for guessing pretty much everything right.


----------



## joey24dirt

So how do we tell if a bean is a natural? Is it to do with a certain taste? Or how it looks etc?


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> Points go to @Obnic for guessing pretty much everything right.


Ha! You flatter me. Early on in my membership of the Forums a well known forthright member who was coaching me said: 'you seem to know a lot about extraction theory but not very much about coffee!' I've been trying to fix that ever since.



 joey24dirt said:


> So how do we tell if a bean is a natural? Is it to do with a certain taste? Or how it looks etc?


That winey, boozey, funky character.

A short and not unhelpful article on flavours by region: http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2013/06/coffee-flavor-profiles-major-growing-regions-guatemala-kenya-brazil-ethiopia.html

This too: https://angelscup.com/blog/taste/how-different-coffee-origins-usually-taste/


----------



## Obnic

This too on processing methods: http://www.coffeeresearch.org/agriculture/flavor.htm


----------



## Stanic

Panama, great!

Thanks for the links @Obnic !


----------



## Rhys

Panama eh? Well, it starts with a P, so wasn't that far off









..though when I've drunk enough I always end with a p so good enough for me.. lol


----------



## ATZ

joey24dirt said:


> So how do we tell if a bean is a natural? Is it to do with a certain taste? Or how it looks etc?


As I understand natural means that the coffee cherrys are left out in the open to ferment/decompose a bit. This imparts the sweet/boozy flavour on the bean.


----------



## ATZ

igm45 said:


> You lot are too good at this game, it is indeed a natural. Tasting notes of boozy cherry, marshmallow texture and caramel sweetness.
> 
> Full details here:
> 
> http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/spahn-ranch-colombia-250g-tndgr
> 
> Points go to @Obnic for guessing pretty much everything right.


Damn you really did get us an excellent deal @igm45 thanks I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Obnic

Blimey you certainly did. Cheers Ian.

Rather pleased that I still have 750g left. Shall be a little less reckless with it now.


----------



## jlarkin

Taken a bag out of the freezer and enjoying this again

Was enjoyed by some folks n a home filter brewing course yesterday as well.

Is nice to remember that darker (not that it's terribly dark anyway) isn't a bad thing necessarily.

Really nice smell to it still and good V60 toys morning with it.


----------



## Rhys

jlarkin said:


> Taken a bag out of the freezer and enjoying this again
> 
> Was enjoyed by some folks n a home filter brewing course yesterday as well.
> 
> Is nice to remember that darker (not that it's terribly dark anyway) isn't a bad thing necessarily.
> 
> Really nice smell to it still and good V60 toys morning with it.


I've still got some in the freezer, from the first time round







don't think they'll be up to much now..


----------

